# My Creature



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Nice idea to display the finished model with an unpainted one. As usual, your work looks flawless and your color choices spot-on. Would love to have you post a few closeups so we can see your artistry in detail. :thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Nicely done Yasutoshi:thumbsup:


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*Pretty nice...believe it or not...it looks alot like my own!:thumbsup:

Z *


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful work as always, Yasutoshi!


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

:thumbsup: Nice... Very nice indeed!!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb work, as usual. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Where is the basket ball?


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

bucwheat said:


> Where is the basket ball?


LMAO

What a great diorama idea! Creech dunking on Wolfman . . .


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Another great one Yatusoshi but then I wouldn't expect less than great from you. You got the colors spot on. But a question, is that a second one in work next to the completed one or is it a photo shop mod to show the same one at the beginning and then completed?

Bob K.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Dinsdale said:


> LMAO
> 
> What a great diorama idea! Creech dunking on Wolfman . . .


Someone has to do this (DInsdale?)! The original Aurora Wolfman is one of the smaller figures, so the scale would be a pretty good match-up at the rim. Come to think of it, all of the MOM's would make good "Ghoulish Moments in Sports" dioramas.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Zathros said:


> *Pretty nice...believe it or not...it looks alot like my own!:thumbsup:
> 
> Z *


I was thinking the same thing, except that I now realise I was too heavy on the mouth/lips colour and the chest shading. Yasutoshi's looks more lifelike, mine now looks too static.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Sweet build. Great color work. This is such a fun basic kit, and even without filling you don't see a load of seams all over it. Well thought out. 

As far a s his position, if you lay him horizontally, he would be perfect on a surfboard paddling into a wave! I started fiddling with this idea, and my buddy and artist friend Joey Deluxe is going to help me figure out how to create the wave part. You may see it done in the near future!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Now that's what I'm talkin about!! Great!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Tim Nolan said:


> As far as his position, if you lay him horizontally, he would be perfect on a surfboard paddling into a wave!



Very, very cool! I'd like to see that!


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Great work as always Yasutoshi! :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Superb Yasutoshi. I always enjoy seeing your builds.


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you, everybody. :wave:
The creature was completed.:thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow, they are truly beautiful! 

Can I ask if there was a reason for the two different colour schemes? I couldn't pick which one I like best...


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

As always, great work, Yasutoshi!!:thumbsup: Beautiful build-ups! - Denis


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you,OzyMandias and Denis.

The reason why I made up two creatures from another color is that 1 wanted the thing of the hue with a feeling of creature than thing and it of the feeling that is the artificial coloration such as the old poster.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I like both versions that you've painted...one is very realistic and the other is like you said...poster-like!

Great job Yasutoshi!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------

